# Fastest, Most Secure Browser?



## pc club guy (Mar 18, 2005)

I wanted to know what browser was the fastest and the most secure to surf. Internet Explorer gets viruses sometimes. I also have Opera, would any of these compare to firefox?


----------



## Charlie7940 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm not fimiliar with Opera, but mozilla firefox is a great browser to use, one of the safest as well.  I would most definatley get rid of IE.


----------



## Adam Warren (Mar 19, 2005)

nooo. dont get rid of ie. just dont use it often. i find firefox cant play alot of videos where-by ie can. keep it just as a back up browser!


----------



## Charlie7940 (Mar 19, 2005)

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> nooo. dont get rid of ie. just dont use it often. i find firefox cant play alot of videos where-by ie can. keep it just as a back up browser!



Ok don't get rid of it completely.  Let my rephrase..._dont use it_


----------



## reciprokal (Mar 19, 2005)

keep IE, but only use it if u really needed cuz sometimes firefox doesn't support  some websites, especially those who use activeX.


----------



## OS Dragon (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd recommend that (having downloaded and installed Firefox) you:

1. Make Firefox your default browser and,​
2. Use is as often as possible​
Make sure you have as much fun using it as possible


----------



## Pyotr (Mar 19, 2005)

You can actually uninstall IE?  Thought Microsoft made it a part of Windows?


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 20, 2005)

i dont think you can delete it, just get rid off all the shortcuts


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 20, 2005)

No it's not removeable but if you change your default browser the XP quick Internet link changes as well.  Just remember before you bash IE, every other browser has security flaws and limitations but they aren't targeted because IE is still the most widely used, if your favourite underdog browser suddenly takes off and becomes widely used it will get targeted.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 20, 2005)

Mozilla (which is use) is the fastest growing brower, or something like that. And ie belongs to microsoft so its funny to find the flaws in that


----------



## OS Dragon (Mar 20, 2005)

*I think this is the current Browser Usage Rate*:-

*2005*  --- IE 6 --IE 5 --O 7/8 --Ffox  ---Moz ---NN 4 ---NN 7
*March* --64.0%  3.9% -1.8% -  21.5% - 3.7% - 0.2% - 1.0%

*IE*  =	Internet Explorer
*Ffox* =	Firefox (identified as Mozilla before 2005)
*Moz* =	Mozilla
*O* =	Opera
*NN* =	Netscape
*AOL* =	America Online (based on both Internet Explorer and Mozilla)

www.w3schools.com/browsers


----------



## OS Dragon (Mar 21, 2005)

*I think I found a way of removing IE from Windows:*
Start > Control Panel > Add or Remove Programs >  Add/Remove Windows Components > deselect IE > Next ...

I didn't go any futher but I think thats the starting point


----------



## ibdeal.com (Aug 31, 2006)

*FF belongs to google*



elmarcorulz said:


> Mozilla (which is use) is the fastest growing brower, or something like that. And ie belongs to microsoft so its funny to find the flaws in that



IE belongs to microsoft, FF belongs to google, main FF developers are hired by google and making big $$$ ( over 100 mln to be exact) 
Keep promoting FF


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Aug 31, 2006)

Firefox is crap imo.I have it and IE and its way slower.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 31, 2006)

Think I have said this before

Firefox is like your best friend

Opera is like your girlfriend

IE is like a wild night on the town, dont know what will happen!

I use all three!!


----------



## SirKenin (Aug 31, 2006)

IE 7 is definitely the fastest.  Mozilla blows because you miss half of the multimedia content on the web, or more.  Also some pages aren't rendered correctly because they aren't coded for Mozilla.  Forget about doing Windows updates with it..  It's just a pain in the ass for fanboys only.

Opera is really good for surfing naughty websites.  *evil grin*  It's fast, but again you miss a lot of multimedia content.  I don't have as much of a problem rendering pages as I do with Firescrap.  I would stick to the most recent version of Opera for most things and then keep IE handy for the multimedia goodies.

It is entirely possible to completely secure IE so that nothing penetrates it, but you do have to know what you are doing.  I have no problems with mine.


----------



## FoxyMX (Aug 31, 2006)

pc club guy said:


> I wanted to know what browser was the fastest and the most secure to surf. Internet Explorer gets viruses sometimes. I also have Opera, would any of these compare to firefox?



Opera doesn't compare to Firefox nor Internet Explorer - it is better, so stick with it. 

Whilst Firefox is much more secure than IE for browsing there have been numerous vulnerabilities exposed in it recently that have not been a problem in Opera. To hike up Opera's security and privacy even more have a look at this page.

And for an unbiased comparison of browser speeds have a look at this page. Opera rules.


----------



## DCIScouts (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmm..., well I don't use IE since it tries to use ActiveX a lot, which was written by Microsoft, and later identified by SP2 as a possible security risk; how ironic is that?  Firefox will do just as much of the media as IE, if you have the proper plugins downloaded and installed, haven't come across any sites that I can't see and interact with everything that's supposed to be there...  I've used Firefox for more than a year now, and never going back to IE.


----------



## jancz3rt (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hmm*

This debate has been going on for years  I say try all of them and see which suits you best. From personal experience, I like a bit from each. I use IE 6/7, Opera 9 and FF. Overall however, in terms of compatibility, I prefer IE but for security and speed, I prefer FF and Opera. Up to you to chose which you like the most.

JAN


----------



## jimmymac (Sep 1, 2006)

currently using IE7 and found it to be fantastic to be fair...much better than previous versions of IE and much niver to use, tried firefox, didnt like it. I keep hold of opera just in case but generally its IE7 all the way


----------



## K3rupt (Sep 3, 2006)

Firefox is Definitly Set out better, IE has many Flaws Although, Most all plugins are Pre-installed so no waiting time on downloading these. Definitly Use FIREFOX!!! IE is Boring, hasent been updated in YEARS.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Sep 3, 2006)

K3rupt said:


> IE is Boring, hasent been updated in YEARS.


Have you not seen ie7 then?


----------

